# injections - C9290 for bupivacaine



## audralynn1979@aol.com (Feb 25, 2015)

C9290 for bupivacaine injection??


----------



## monique11367 (Mar 20, 2015)

Try using J3490


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Mar 23, 2015)

Bupivicaine is Marcaine which is S0020

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## cas614 (Jun 24, 2015)

A coworker of mine said we could use J3490 if insurances like Medicare for example did not pay for S0020.  I do not agree, does anyone else have any insight on this?  This is being used to inject into a knee joint, it has always been my understanding that most insurances just don't pay for this per medical necessity guidelines etc. Plus you cannot use an unlisted code when an appropriate code is available...even though Medicare just doesn't pay for S0020.

Anyone know the answer??


----------

